# What size tank?



## BFinley (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello peeps I just joined so i can get more experience in planted tanks!I'm a noob and plants!The problem I'm having is I'm tying to choose betwwen mt 39g or my 46g bowfront to setup a low-tech planted tank for now til I get moere experienced!I'm on a tight bugdet,but want to do this right!Will dual pc lights be ok for now?Don't know what substrate I want to use either!Would love everyone's advice!

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yeah if the kelvin color is 5,000-10,000k and the bulbs aren't old. substrate you can use gravel with root tabs.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Tank size is personal preference, but I have a thing for 46g bow fronts. So, that be my choice. Also, if you are looking for a budget friendly substrate you can't go wrong with Saf T Sorb. I have MTS capped with Saf T Sorb in my tank and it's been great.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I would choose the tank with the larger dimension from front to back. It's easier to design a good aquascape for tanks that are larger from front to back.

If you are on a budget, I think the Walstad method is the way to go. Of course, I think Wastad is the way to go even if you aren't on a budget, LOL. You can read up on it in the El Natural forum.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 27, 2012)

The bigger the better imo. As far as substrate is concerned, there's lots of choices for those on a budget. Google it. I'd say Safe T Sorb if your primary focus is plants. 

the addiction continues...


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

BFinley said:


> Will dual pc lights be ok for now?


what light is that ??


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> what light is that ??


dual=2 pc= power compact.
so he is saying a 2 bulb power compact fixture.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you Joeyyyyy I got it ^^

anyway if U R A NOOb 
U should
1. get tank 24 inches ( I think 20 gal) Craiglist or APC
2. buy CaribSea® FloraMax™ Planted Aquarium Substrate in Petsmart $8/bag ( 15 lb.)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147295&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo
3. buy grow light in Walmart 24 inches $10 each
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-24-Fluorescent-Grow-Light-Fixture/16879945
4. HOB filter ($25)or Can filer($$$)
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Tech-W-Bio-Fiber-Advanced-Biological-Filtration-Power-Filter-1-ct/10291976

here u go Noob XD


----------



## BFinley (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I've decided to go with my 39g! I think I'm gonna go a head and get a dual t5 fixture for it! Will Java Ferns be good and swords? I need some other plants to but don't know what to get!


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess then you need to come to the next meeting and enjoy the company. I started out with a 10 gal planted but now have 2 10 gal and a 20. I'm still learning and the people in this group are so helpful. Maybe by the end of summer my 2 30 gallons and a 55 will be planted.


----------

